# 5ghz Ethernet?!



## rRansom

5GHz is a wireless band on your router [5GHz and 2.4GHz]. The Asus Z87-Plus has a gigabit port on it and should play nicely with your router. Not sure what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## StonedAlex

5 ghz is a wireless frequency preferable over 2.4ghz because it doesnt get interference as much. It's not an internet speed.


----------



## soulwrath

... what? you cant use your wifi with a ethernet port... you pick 1 or the other... wired is always going to be > then wifi why? your packet loss is smaller, less interference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> 5 ghz is a wireless frequency preferable over 2.4ghz because it doesnt get interference as much. It's not an internet speed.


what he says, also sometimes, the 5ghz has a weaker signal then the 2.4ghz broadband


----------



## l0max

as others have mentioned, 5ghz is the frequency band WiFi can use in 802.11a, 802.11n, and more.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11n-2009#Deployment_strategies

for the fastest wired speeds, your motherboard should come with a Gigabit 10/100/1000 Ethernet Adapter built in.


----------



## Killerlinez

So wait, if I use Ethernet, i can't use 5ghz band?


----------



## vpex

Theres no need to. Ethernet is faster and more reliable.


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerlinez*
> 
> So wait, if I use Ethernet, i can't use 5ghz band?


is this a joke.. c'mon man.


----------



## Killerlinez

Sorry XD

But by default I'm in 2.4ghz (If i use wired)


----------



## Yoneda

WiFi has two bands, 2.4GHz and 5GHz, whereas Ethernet is just Ethernet. It does not have different "bands". Just use the built in gigabit Ethernet port on the back of your motherboard to run a cable between your PC and router, eliminating the need to worry about wireless bands, as you wont be using wireless, you will be using Ethernet.

Reiterated myself several times for clarity.


----------



## skylinecalvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killerlinez*
> 
> So wait, if I use Ethernet, i can't use 5ghz band?


Ethernet is wired. 5ghz is wireless. Pick one or the other.


----------



## Killerlinez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoneda*
> 
> *WiFi has two bands*, 2.4GHz and 5GHz, whereas Ethernet is just Ethernet. It does not have different "bands". Just use the built in gigabit Ethernet port on the back of your motherboard to run a cable between your PC and router, eliminating the need to worry about wireless bands, as you wont be using wireless, you will be using Ethernet.
> 
> Reiterated myself several times for clarity.


Finally! Someone who explains good! So, wifi only has 2 bands? That explains it... Thanks! Nothing to bother me anymore lol


----------



## l0max

are you plugged in ? what wirelesss gateway are you using, i'd like to know.


----------



## Killerlinez

Sorry for no respond! I'm using wire and my router and modem is next to me =S
I have a Wifi Dongle just to be sure and it supports *b/g/n*. I don't know what you mean by gateway but my router is Netgear N600 3700v3 and modem is Netgear CME31B.


----------

